# Pelagic Charters-Tuna, dolphin and bonus blue!



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

Good morning guys. I just got back home from a week down in Venice. The fishing has definitely settled into a summertime pattern for sure. I started off last Thursday doing an in shore trip for Dr. Drew and Mr. Jim ending in 45 plus nice trout and 9 keeper reds. If anyone wants to catch trout in Venice right now, live shrimp in green pockets of water on the east side will get you all you care to clean! Back to offshore. On Saturday I jumped aboard Capt. Rimmer's See Vee to give a hand. Rimmer's deckhand, Capt. Scottie and I located some tuna early, but with five other boats in the area and nothing to show but some large skippy's and ufos on naked ballyhoo we pressed on in somewhat sloppy seas to find our own tuna. That day it was not to be. We found tuna that didn't want to cooperate despite our best presentations. With a nice bull dolphin that committed suicide next to the boat we ended our day picking away at bottom fish on the way back. Sunday I ran a trip for Brand Scaffolding in Capt. Bill's "Craw gator" Invincible. On board were brothers, Mick and Terry from England along with another business associate from Canada that I cannot recall his name. Sorry. I ran long in smooth seas at a nice 45mph clip and first stop we made bait and it wasn't long before we hooked up to a nice fish. Terry was up to the task at his first yellow fin at 68 yrs young! This fish pushed him to his limits and in a little under an hour he was looking at his first yellow fin at a respectable 97.5lbs. Good on you mate! After that we fed the cuda's our pretty little baits at an alarming rate! We moved on to leave the cuda's with no love and came back to same area to pick up two more yellow's ending our day and roared back to Venice Marina. On Monday Capt JJ English and I marlin fished. No love on the marlin but the amount of small to medium dolphin was staggering! Tuesday I had Justin shubert along with his dad and don and young Preston. They had been fishing their own boat for the last two days with mixed results but no yellow fin. We started out long in beautiful sea's and bait again was easy to come by. Again the cuda's were killing us! I made four more moves and settled into an area that was marking descent fish. We had just set up on livies when justin say's look at that big shark! I look over at his "shark" that just happened to be a nice blue cruising by the boat. I switched gears and immediately put a for bait spread out. Two Joe Yee's and two Makaira's. On the first pass a @#$% barracuda nailed one and I quickly took out a little frustration on him. I reset and made another pass and looked at the baits. The cuda's were boiling on the baits again so I pushed the throttles to 12 knts and she came up right in the wash and nailed the Makaira! She stayed behind the boat for a short while shaking her head and ran for at least 200 yrds dancing on the surface! She finally settled down and in a little over thirty minutes I leadered her and had her boat side. This fish wasn't a giant but probably around 250lbs and definitely was a nice treat. After ashort photo session, I released her and she swam away healthy! After that I made a move toward the shelf and found a nice school of tuna. Late in the fourth quarter and the fat lady was warming up, we picked up four nice yellow's up to 80lbs and two nice dolphins. Mission accomplished on the tuna's and I made my way into south pass in the dark satisfied with my day. Live bait right now is definitely the way to go but tuna can also be caught right now skipping naked ballyhoo on 100lb Frenzy floro and chunking as well. Now is the time to take a child fishing with all of the dolphin in the rips it can be a treat for them as well as a easy run. I have several days open next week as well as next month.Give me a call to book your next trip. Peace!

Captain William Wall

Pelagic Charters

1.225.454.5365

F/V ALL IN


----------



## GAGE (Mar 4, 2008)

Sounds like a few really great trips!:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

nice blue!


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like an awsome trip, glad to hear you pulled a blue up also!!!


----------



## gwhite33 (Jul 23, 2008)

damn that water is pretty. 

will what kinda boat is that ??


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *gwhite33 (5/15/2009)*damn that water is pretty.
> 
> will what kinda boat is that ??


33 contender


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Venice Guys,

I really look forward to your reports and love the pictures!!!!!:bowdown You all <U>HAVE</U> to learn to post the pictures not as attachments. As a member, I still have problems opening your attachments and as a guest, you can't open them.

Just a suggestion to get more people looking at your fantastic pictures!!!!


----------

